# backpack sprayer walking boom?



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Has anyone ever thought about, or better yet, actually fashioned anything to help guide their spray wand? I'm thinking it'd help me keep uniform height from the ground and that I could put a side distance guide on it to align with my last spray border for better overlap spacing. What I'm thinking about is basically a stick (with wand/nozzle mounted) on wheels like the athletic field striper below. Thoughts?



Edited title from "wand guide" to "walking boom."


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would google image search "Sprayer Walking Boom" for some ideas.








Also don't rule out a single-nozzle push sprayer like the Chapin 97900. I think they can be had for < $200. Might be overkill for your lawn size though.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would google image search "Sprayer Walking Boom" for some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo! It's all about the right search terms. "sprayer wand wheels" had gotten me closer with some attachment for a power washer. This is exactly it though! Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FWIW, the performance charts for TeeJet 110° nozzles are based on a spray height of 20" and 20" spacing between nozzles. I would probably design to those specs.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> FWIW, the performance charts for TeeJet 110° nozzles are based on a spray height of 20" and 20" spacing between nozzles. I would probably design to those specs.


Yeah, the TeeJet thread is what got me thinking and it was exactly my plan. I guess this is the Tesla of this discussion.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Thinking I might just start simple by mounting to the underside of this measuring wheel and attach a simple height guide.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

@Ware, you mind helping me a bit with my nozzle/assembly selection? I have the Chapin 63985 20v backpack and have been using the red 6-8096 Flat Fan Spray Nozzle that came with it. At my current speed (which feels fast) I'm covering my ~2150 sqft using almost exactly the 4 gallons. If I had to guess, my overlap should probably be a little more though. I'm fine to keep just a single nozzle with my small space, or maybe two if possible. The 63985 description lists 35-40 PSI. I assume since its a powered pump, I shouldn't install a CF valve? Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> @Ware, you mind helping me a bit with my nozzle/assembly selection? I have the Chapin 63985 20v backpack and have been using the red 6-8096 Flat Fan Spray Nozzle that came with it. At my current speed (which feels fast) I'm covering my ~2150 sqft using almost exactly the 4 gallons. If I had to guess, my overlap should probably be a little more though. I'm fine to keep just a single nozzle with my small space, or maybe two if possible. The 63985 description lists 35-40 PSI. I assume since its a powered pump, I shouldn't install a CF valve? Thanks!


So if you are spraying 4 gal over 2,150 ft2, your application rate is ~1.86 gal/k. That rate doesn't alarm me since you don't have to refill to cover your whole lawn, but if you would like to reduce that to somewhere closer to 1 gal/k, that would be fine too (it would be less weight on your back).

domyown.com says the Chapin 6-8096 is a 0.4 gpm 80° nozzle - which matches the red TeeJet color code for 0.4 gpm nozzles. TeeJet makes both 80° and 110° (and a few 65°) nozzles, so you also have that decision to make. Their charts for 80° nozzles are based on 30" spray height and 20" spacing. The charts for 110° nozzles are based on 20" spray height and 20" spacing. With a single nozzle it really doesn't matter what the charts say if you calibrate your setup to you, but you would probably want to adjust your distance between passes accordingly. I use 110° nozzles for everything just to stay consistent.

I don't run a CF valve on my Chapin 20V backpack. I think the electric pump output is consistent enough (compared to the variable pressure of a manual pump sprayer). Also, I think it would be possible to get into a situation where a CF valve and the integral pressure switch on a positive displacement diaphragm pump could fight each other if there is no bypass back to the tank - which could cause short cycling of the switch/pump during normal operation.

For the nozzle assembly, I would look into the QJ300 Series Diaphragm Check Valve Quick TeeJet Body (w/single 3/8" hose shank) with whichever Vari-Spacing Clamp you can make work for your unique setup. That catalog has a number of misc adapters and accessories that may suit you better - the parts above are just what I used on my Spreader-Mate.

For nozzles on a push sprayer, I like the XRC and AIC series because they are built into caps that attach directly to the QJ300 body mentioned above. The alternative is ordering whatever nozzle you want, along with the appropriate cap/gasket. If you are ordering parts, I would also go ahead and get a 50-mesh screen for each nozzle assembly. They are cheap and can help prevent clogging a tip.

Let me know if you need clarification on anything above.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> Let me know if you need clarification on anything above.


Thanks so much for all of the info. I feel like a real dummy for not finding your Spreader-Mate thread and figuring the details from there. Now just to figure out whether to continue with my original idea or retrofit the Earthway 2600A I just ordered on assembly.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> Thanks so much for all of the info. I feel like a real dummy for not finding your Spreader-Mate thread and figuring the details from there. Now just to figure out whether to continue with my original idea or retrofit the Earthway 2600A I just ordered on assembly.


No worries. Mightyquinn built a DIY Spreader-Mate.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Any experience with couplers for the 3/8" tubing? Either way I go, I think I'll want some type of quick coupler to swap between the standard backpack wand and this new setup.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> Any experience with couplers for the 3/8" tubing? Either way I go, I think I'll want some type of quick coupler to swap between the standard backpack wand and this new setup.


No, but I did look into building a QD sprayer wand setup once and decided I would probably use these quick disconnect couplings made for pressure washer hoses. To connect them to 3/8" hose you would use a 3/8" barb x 1/4" FPT and a 3/8" barb x 1/4" MPT.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Think the TeeJet QJ98586-3/8 and QJ114434-3/8-* PTCs would work? Or would they only work with more rigid tubing?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

vnephologist said:


> Think the TeeJet QJ98586-3/8 and QJ114434-3/8-* PTCs would work? Or would they only work with more rigid tubing?


The catalog says they accept plastic and soft metal tubing. Tubing sizes are based on the OD. Hose sizes are based on the ID. So those would not accept 3/8" braided hose.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> vnephologist said:
> 
> 
> > Think the TeeJet QJ98586-3/8 and QJ114434-3/8-* PTCs would work? Or would they only work with more rigid tubing?
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was figuring. I think I'm going to go with some Kent Systems open-flow couplers (3AW224 & 3BW224) after researching some more.


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

Had kind of abandoned this thinking that I'd just add to my Earthway 2600A, but after receiving it, I don't think it will work well for the sprayer mod. I'm leaning towards using the measuring wheel or a hand truck/cart. I want to go ahead and get the spray parts on order while I decide and think I have all narrowed down thanks to Ware. The only thing left is the spray gun/trigger and ran across the Tee Jet AA30L-PP. It seems pretty inexpensive compared to others. I noticed it has 1/4" connections though. I see there are 1/4" MNPT to 3/8" hose ID connectors available, but any restriction issues since the rest of the system is designed with 3/8"?


----------



## vnephologist (Aug 4, 2017)

I now realize that all of the gun inlets are 1/4", so it should be fine. Poking around the webs a little more, I now realize how easy it is to get pneumatic wheels with ball bearings for 1/2" axles. I need to figure out exact height, but I think what I can do is get a one of the 24 or 36" curved TeeJet wand extensions, add an 18" straight extension to it, and then clamp a 1/2" boom perpendicular to it for the valve bodies using ring hangers and threaded rod for the correct height. I can clamp another 1/2" rod for the axle closer to the bend for the wheels. In the end, it should pretty similar to the walking boom Ware posted at the top of the thread.


----------



## kyles828 (Aug 30, 2018)

@vnephologist

Did you ever piece together a DIY walking boom w/ wheels? I've been looking to do something similar and wanted to pick your brain if you've already done the legwork.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

vnephologist said:


> Thinking I might just start simple by mounting to the underside of this measuring wheel and attach a simple height guide.


Works great.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33&p=100416&hilit=measuring+wheel#p100416


----------

